# Souris farceuse



## Pascal 77 (26 Janvier 2014)

Il y a quelques mois, devant l'hécatombe qui frappait mon troupeau de Mighty Mouses, je me suis acheté, dans un supermarché de la région une souris "premier prix" 3 boutons/molette (marque "selectline").

Employée jusqu'ici sur différentes machines, mais toujours sous OS X, j'ai eu une surprise &#8230; Surprenante :rateau:

Que ça soit sur mon PowerBook G3 "Pismo" ou mon PowerBook G4 "Titanium" (je n'ai pas encore essayé sur le Palourde), sous Mac OS 9.2.2, dès que je bouge cette souris, le curseur fout le camp en bas de l'écran et disparait (c'est à dire qu'il ne rete même pas le dernier pixel à la pointe de la flèche). une action sur le trackpad le fait réapparaitre immédiatement, et le moindre déplacement de la souris le fait repartir.

Jamais vu ça, encore (et je le répète, avec une autre souris aucun problème, et avec celle ci sous OS X pas de problème non plus).

Vous avez déjà vu ça ?


----------



## Bigdidou (26 Janvier 2014)

Comment dire...
Mac OS 9.2.2...
Si mon grand-père était encore vivant, je lui demanderais, mais hélas, il a pas survécu longtemps après la seconde guerre mondiale.
T'a pas un vieux silex pour la démonter, histoire de voir dedans (je parle de ta souris) ?




C'est pas moi, c'est thebig qui est venu rapporter et dire des mauvaises choses que c'est normal que tu peux rien faire de correct avec une souris.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Janvier 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> C'est pas moi, c'est thebig qui est venu rapporter et dire des mauvaises choses que c'est normal que tu peux rien faire de correct avec une souris



Petit cafteur !


----------



## Bigdidou (26 Janvier 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Petit cafteur !




Ah, ah, tu vois c'est toi t'es là.


----------



## flippy (26 Janvier 2014)

Une souris très timide, tout simplement...


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Janvier 2014)

Tiens ? On fait "annexe du bar", ici, maintenant ? :mouais: 

Bon, alors je précise : oui, Mac OS 9, parce que certains de mes softs préférés, tels "Gravitation Ltd.  5.0" ou "Virtual Pool" ne tournent pas sous X (et pis parce que j'ai une collection de vieux Mac qui se prêtent bien à ça) !


----------



## Karmalolo (27 Janvier 2014)

De mémoire, sous MacOS 9 et antérieur, il fallait le pilote de la souris non Apple qu'on souhaitait utiliser.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Janvier 2014)

Karmalolo a dit:


> De mémoire, sous MacOS 9 et antérieur, il fallait le pilote de la souris non Apple qu'on souhaitait utiliser.



Non non, pas du tout, que ça soit en ADB ou USB, un pilote n'était nécessaire que pour pouvoir utiliser boutons supplémentaires et molette, mais sans pilote, elle se comportent normalement toutes comme des souris à un seul bouton normales  Sauf celle ci (je dois en être à ma 12ème ou 13ème souris "non Apple" sur mes différents Mac, dont une sur les vieux Mac "ADB").


----------



## Powerdom (27 Janvier 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tiens ? On fait "annexe du bar", ici, maintenant ? :mouais:



on voit de ces trucs dans les forums tec


----------



## claude72 (28 Janvier 2014)

La dernière fois que j'ai vu ce genre de comportement d'une souris, c'était à cause d'un "poil" (un vrai poil ou un petit fil de tissu ou une poussière filamenteuse, je ne sais plus) qui s'était coincé devant la lentille ce qui faisait probablement une sorte de diffraction faisant croire au capteur qu'il y avait un déplacement...

(il la chatouillait, donc ça la faisait rire et comme elle est timide elle allait se planquer dans un coin de l'écran)

... mais dans ce cas ça n'a aucun rapport avec l'OS utilisé !!! à moins qu'il y ait une différence de sensibilité entre OS 9 et OS X ???


----------



## magicPDF (28 Janvier 2014)

claude72 a dit:


> La dernière fois que j'ai vu ce genre de comportement d'une souris, c'était à cause d'un "poil"


As tu des chats ?


----------



## claude72 (28 Janvier 2014)

Oui, 3... mais j'ai aussi barbe et cheveux longs, donc il n'y a pas que les chats qui laissent des poils partout !!!


----------



## Bigdidou (28 Janvier 2014)

claude72 a dit:


> La dernière fois que j'ai vu ce genre de comportement d'une souris, c'était à cause d'un "poil" (un vrai poil ou un petit fil de tissu ou une poussière filamenteuse, je ne sais plus) qui s'était coincé devant la lentille ce qui faisait probablement une sorte de diffraction faisant croire au capteur qu'il y avait un déplacement...
> 
> (il la chatouillait, donc ça la faisait rire et comme elle est timide elle allait se planquer dans un coin de l'écran)
> 
> ... mais dans ce cas ça n'a aucun rapport avec l'OS utilisé !!! à moins qu'il y ait une différence de sensibilité entre OS 9 et OS X ???




Ben oui, franchement, une souris avec des poils dans la lentille, c'est pas terrible. Surtout, effectivement, si c'est des poils de chatte.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Janvier 2014)

claude72 a dit:


> ... mais dans ce cas ça n'a aucun rapport avec l'OS utilisé !!! à moins qu'il y ait une différence de sensibilité entre OS 9 et OS X ???



Je ne pense pas, d'ailleurs, ça n'est aucunement un problème de sensibilité, d'une part, je n'ai pas d'animaux à la maison, et si je fus barbu et chevelu dans ma jeunesse, maintenant, je joue plus dans "Chauve qui peut" que dans "cheveu faire ce que cheveu", et la lentille de cette souris (récente, elle n'a pas un an) est impeccable, et d'autre part, même avec le curseur tout en haut de l'écran, un déplacement infime le fait filer vers le bas et disparaitre.

Quand je dis "disparaitre", ça n'est pas une approximation, descendez votre souris au bas de l'écran, vous verres que le dernier pixel de sa pointe (celui qui compte pour pointer, justement) reste toujours visible &#8230; Là, non, même lui disparait. De plus, j'ai trois machines qui peuvent démarrer sous OS 9.2.2, aucune des trois n'a un système de même provenance :

- l'iBook G3/300 a un 9.2.2 obtenu par mises à jour à partir d'un 9.0 "boite",
- le PowerBook G3 lui, l'a obtenu à partir d'un 9.1 "boite",
- le PowerBook G4, c'est le système 9.2.2 fourni par son DVD d'installation (que je viens de retrouver, il n'avait que Leopard jusqu'à il y a quelques jours).

Aucune de ces machines ne se connecte sur internet sous système 9 (incompatibilité avec la clé WPA de mon réseau WiFi).

À ce jour, je ne constate le phénomène que sur les deux PowerBook, l'iBook (un "Palourde" de première génération) semble épargné. Seule différence de traitement entre l'iBook et les deux autres : il ne se connecte que très rarement à internet, son système "X", un 10.3.9, ne gérant pas non plus les clés WPA, je dois, pour le connecter, partager la liaison internet de mon MBP (connecté en ethernet, je peux partager via son WiFi). Les deux autres, sous Tiger et Leopard, eux, se connectent automatiquement au réseau lorsqu'ils tournent sous "X". J'ai pensé à un virus (du temps de mon Atari ST, il en existaient qui faisaient ce genre de farce), mais alors, ça devrait le faire aussi avec mes autres souris (y compris une "Labtec", tout aussi "PC" et "basique" que la "Selectline"), or ça n'est pas le cas, donc, j'en déduis donc que ça doit être une particularité de la souris &#8230; Mais alors pourquoi pas sur le "Palourde" ? 

Ah, autre chose qui distingue ces machines : les versions de leur Open Firmware.


----------



## boddy (29 Janvier 2014)

Question pour faire avancer le schmilblick : Tu utilises le même tapis avec tous les Macs que tu as testé ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Janvier 2014)

boddy a dit:


> Question pour faire avancer le schmilblick : Tu utilises le même tapis avec tous les Macs que tu as testé ?



Tout à fait, et je rappelle que c'est un problème "logiciel", le curseur disparait en totalité, ce qui ne serait pas le cas si c'était une question de lentille ou de tapis, il resterait toujours le dernier pixel du pointeur, qui ne peut pas, normalement, quitter l'écran, or, là, même lui disparait !


----------



## Powerdom (29 Janvier 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> je me suis acheté, dans un supermarché de la région une souris "premier prix" 3 boutons/molette (marque "selectline").



Moi je dirais que ça vient de là. 
je ne trouve pas cette marque..

édit :  trouvé c'est selecline


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Janvier 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> Moi je dirais que ça vient de là.



Oui, mais alors pourquoi sur les deux PowerBook et pas sur l'iBook, et pourquoi sous OS 9 et pas sous OS X ?


----------



## Bigdidou (29 Janvier 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, mais alors pourquoi sur les deux PowerBook et pas sur l'iBook, et pourquoi sous OS 9 et pas sous OS X ?




Pascal, tu te fais du mal.
Je te rappelle que tu n'es pas maitre de l'ordre du monde, mais que tu es maitre de tes désirs. Si tu ne peux pas changer l'ordre du monde, change tes désirs.
Il ne reste plus qu'à désirer une souris qui fonctionne bien sous OS X, mais qui déconne à plein tube sur OS 9.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Janvier 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> je ne trouve pas cette marque..
> 
> édit :  trouvé c'est selecline



Ah ben oui, désolé :rose:



Bigdidou a dit:


> Pascal, tu te fais du mal.
> Je te rappelle que tu n'es pas maitre de l'ordre du monde, mais que tu es maitre de tes désirs. Si tu ne peux pas changer l'ordre du monde, change tes désirs.
> Il ne reste plus qu'à désirer une souris qui fonctionne bien sous OS X, mais qui déconne à plein tube sur OS 9.



Ok, mais bon, on va arrêter maintenant, ici, c'est un forum technique, je suis sensé y sévir contre les flooders


----------



## Powerdom (29 Janvier 2014)

J'imagine que c'est un peu lorsque j'ai acheté mon trackpad. je n'ai jamais pu le faire fonctionner avec ma session sur mon iMac.
Il a fallu que je créé une nouvelle session et que je rapatrie mes données sur la session nouvellement créée. 

Nous ne saurons jamais pourquoi !!


----------



## Arlequin (29 Janvier 2014)

au risque de dire une connerie: une question de pixel/taille de pixel/résolution d'écran ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Janvier 2014)

Une connerie &#8230; Je ne pense pas, cela dit, mes écrans sont en réso "native" (800x600 pour le Palourde, 1024x768 pour le Pismo et 1152x768 pour le Ti), et surtout, ce que je ne m'explique pas, c'est que le curseur ne se cale pas au bas de l'écran, il en sort carrément. Ça n'aurait fait ça que sur le Ti, je l'aurais imputé à la greffe d'un écran de Ti VGA sur un Ti DVI, à la résolution normalement supérieure, mais la dalle du Pismo est d'origine, donc &#8230;


----------



## Invité (30 Janvier 2014)

Une différence dans les extensions Usb entre ceux qui font ça et celui qui ne le fait pas ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Janvier 2014)

Invité a dit:


> Une différence dans les extensions Usb entre ceux qui font ça et celui qui ne le fait pas ?



En voilà, une idée qu'elle n'est pas bête  Dès que j'ai un moment, je vérifie.


----------

